# Lamiglas GSB vs MudHole LSB -



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

What's the difference between these two blanks and how can you distinguish between these blanks?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

there is no difference,the LSB is special run for mudhole exclusivly and sold primarily as their surfrocket kit,this allows lami to sell more without the overhead of stocking components


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Sadly, the prices on the surf rocket line have doubled. I am not sure they are now much of a bargain compared to lamiglas.


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

I just checked the Mudhole site and it's still $190 for surf rocket and $315 for the lami.


----------



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

The warranty is for one year vs the lifetime for the GSB. The GSB is no longer available in MudHole...


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

Mudhole's website may be wrong, but GSB is still there.


----------



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

So why would anyone in the right state of mind 60% more on the GSB when you can't even distinguish between the two blanks?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

the only reason is if you or the custumer don't want whats in the build kit,


----------



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

I called MudHole today. They told me it is the exact same blank used to be GSB1502. Lami now build that blank for MudHole and it is renamed to LSB...


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

did a build about 2 years ago when i was just starting into build bug,so i did the same and got the same response.if memory serves even came with a lami sticker.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Let me see, I was comparing the surf rocket two piece nine footer (LGSB 1082ML) at $129.95 to the Lami GLB 108-2MH. The lami is $166. Mudholes does not list a two piece nine-foot lami GSB but the one piece versions are $139 and the $144. The surf rocket used to be around $74. I did not compare the 1502 series.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

sunburntspike said:


> if memory serves even came with a lami sticker.


Exactly. Last 1502 I bought from MH had a lami bar code sticker on it AND a handwritten LSB sticker...


----------



## gman1253 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah Mudhole cranked up the prices on those surf rockets not too long ago. Really not sure how great a deal they are any longer.


----------

